# where and how to Sell 800-850 black walnut trees



## spidee601 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this forum and it seems to be the best one out there for information. I am tasked with a request from a friend to look at selling his 800-850 9year old black walnut trees. I don't have pictures yet and I know they are not matured enough to cut but he wants to sell the 3.5-4acres of land that the trees are on. Is there any large companies out there that buy up young trees. The land is in northern North Dakota. He planted the trees 9 years ago and they are in great shape. I have been reading up and it appears the trees are a gold mine when mature but he wants to see what he could get for them now so he doesn't have to deal with it(I of course get a seller commision so I am interested too). So could someone help me out. This is not a scam or anything and will get pics and more info if anyone needs is. Thanks in advance


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

spidee601 said:


> He planted the trees 9 years ago and they are in great shape.


:laughing::laughing: try 90 then they will be worth something. Someone will buy the ground for a future investment maybe...it would just be a crime to cut down a walnut that small.

I would call a forester before making any deals of this nature to get an expert assessment of what is really there and how to manage it for maximized yield in the future. http://www.ndsu.nodak.edu/forestservice/
Your state forester is Larry Kotchman, I am sure he can put you in contact with you regional forester. Don't take that advice lightly if you have financial interest in this, it would be foolish for a novice to not involve a trained forester.


----------



## spidee601 (Jul 7, 2008)

thank for the info I will check with the forester. Trust me, I am not going to jump into anything without making sure its a good deal. Thanks again..


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

It may not be a scam from your angle but how well do you know this "friend"?

Or else he is desperate for cash and looking to raise as much as he can as soon as possible in any way he can. But he won't find anyone who will buy them that knows the risks in owning what is basically a tree farm on someone else's property. 

Don't waste your time. This dog ain't gonna hunt, no way no how.


----------



## spidee601 (Jul 7, 2008)

I know him very well. We are both police officers and he is very well off finacially. He just doesn't want to both with it. Planted them as a long term investment years ago and I don't thnk he knew how long it takes for the trees to mature. The land it's on is in good shape and he is willing to sell the acres they're on. Gunna do alot more research on them but wanted a place to start and this forum seems pretty helpful. He however is afraid of computers and offered me a cut if I was able to get some interest in them.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

If you find someone to buy them that would be great and some good salesmanship. Ley us know what happens. There's someone I know who would like to sell 6-800 blue spruce. They would probably accept an agent.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't know if ND has much of as birdpeck problem or not or not. Down here the walnut population along with many others have been attacked profusely and all the veneer buyers start out assuming your trees have it. 

I missed the part in your original post about him willing to sell the acreage. I have a "scan" habit I need to break. I wish y'all the best but it's high risk for a buyer any way you look at it. A forester is your best bet as DAren says. They can tell you who is buying.


----------



## spidee601 (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks texas...I am going to check with the forester and see what can be done.


----------

